# Rumor: Android Ice Cream Sandwich To Include Major Google Talk Update



## XPLiCiT2u (Jun 9, 2011)

Read about it HERE.


----------



## teh_g (Jun 6, 2011)

XPLiCiT2u said:


> Read about it HERE.


Interesting. I look forward to seeing if this is true.


----------



## TheWizKid95 (Jun 9, 2011)

more features? count me in


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Would love file sending, or at least if we have to send a file use our gmail accounts to seamlessly transfer the files


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Wants CM8....


----------



## EggoEspada (Jun 9, 2011)

Sounds pretty nice. I expect ICS to be a major update and have tons of new features. Can't wait for what Google has in store.


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

I can not wait!!! I sure hope we get Honeycomb source when it drops:tongue2:


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

This is exciting. Gtalk has been so...limited since release. Don't get me wrong, I love it...but I will definitely welcome more features.


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

Steady Hawkin said:


> I can not wait!!! I sure hope we get Honeycomb source when it drops:tongue2:


Hc source? What about ics source???

via mobile


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

HC source for tablets is to be dropped when ICS drops for phones.


----------



## trsohmers (Jun 7, 2011)

Well I hope that all the current Honeycomb tablets would be upgraded to ICS, since it is supposed to be the unifying OS. I don't think El Goog will release the Honeycomb source code at all, because if they do that smaller OEMs would be making Honeycomb devices which would increase the so called "fragmentation".


----------

